# eastcoastseeds.net



## wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

hey has anyone heard of eastcoastseeds.net ? my friend told me about them they look like a small place by the site but are in eastern canada so im thinkin i might get my seeds super fast since im in eastern canada too ill they have auto ak47 for 70 cad free shipping and my friend said they do better deals if you email them for more then a few packs just wanna no if anyone else has tried them


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 18, 2009)

This is from their home page.



> Welcome To Eastcoast Seeds
> 
> We Are  Located In Nova Scotia Canada, Check Out Our Genetics, Papers, Pipes, Bongs etc. We Will Be Building On Our Papers, Pipes And Bongs In The Near Futher With The Best Prices Possiable.  Also We Have Some Of Our Own Strains That We Hope To Have Stabilized And On Our Site Soon. For Inquiries On Seeds, Stains Or Products Please Email Us At [email protected]
> besure to checkout our autoflowering ak47 at the cheapest price on the internent to day not to mention free shipping



The above are simple spelling mistakes.

The pic below is from the seed page with the end of text lines missing.

You are going to trust this site?

Sooner you than me

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is from their home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:  Sorry, but I am just ROTFLMFAO.  I would _*never*_ order from a place with a web site this bad.  The same way that I would never hire a person with spelling/grammatical errors on their resumes.

Cheaper is not always better...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

Never heard of it.  And after seeing what HIE pointed out- run, run, as fast as you can.  

Go with a reputable seedbank.


----------



## wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

well i orderd so ill see how it goes and let you all no thanks

it might have been a mistake lol but well see i only orderd one pack of beans so i aint out that much if it dont come but ill let you all no when i get the beans an if they sprout i just figure you dont need to no who to use a computer to breed good seeds thanks for the help tho


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello Wes 

Out of curiosity, what seeds did you order?


----------



## wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

i orderd the auto ak47s i think its all they have on there for now i wrote them a email to see what will becoming

70 cad free shipping aint bad not to cheap but its in canada so good for me if works out


----------



## wesley (Mar 20, 2009)

got my beans today only three days from the day i orderd i guess cause they are so close to me im just happy to have got them yay autoflower here we come


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Wes 

Im going to grow them too.

Kick your ash is what I have been told about them 

Potent.

eace:

I still think the site is dodgy.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Congrats Wes
> 
> Im going to grow them too.
> 
> ...



It's sort of weird that the site only carries one strain...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

It could be a site selling his own seeds from ak47's

We all learn to smell, not only using odour to find the apple, we can feel it without looking.

eace:


----------



## wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

any tips on the autos or anything you heard would be a help hippy thanks

and i no what you mean buy dodge but atleast iu got them thats a start lol they are ok buy me for now i have orderd from much nicer looking sites and have never gottin my beans so them making it is a plus to me

i guess you have to start somewhere


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey wesley, I don't know if you found this thread yet or not but there is a lot of info on autos here-->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32210


----------



## wesley (Mar 22, 2009)

i was wondering if i breed some so i have some for this summer should i just start them outdoors or inside cause i cant see it being good to transplant them or would thos peat moss things i guess that you fill with soil and the roots can gro through it thank for the tread with the info i seen it tho i was more aiming for the auto ak47 info thanks for any help


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to buy something from europe. the guy manning the email account couldn't type for ****. best hushmail business ive ever seen.


----------



## wesley (Mar 23, 2009)

thats what i mean ppl have been growing great dope and making fine beans b4 we even had them to sell online its like thos bluenose guys the site aint much they dont have much but there good


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 23, 2009)

As long as you get what you are paying for and not a handful of bagseed  

eace:


----------



## wesley (Mar 23, 2009)

i agree well there is only one way to find out and i plan on it lol good thing they show sex in 3 weeks ill let you all no tho


----------

